# l'altra parte di me



## Circe (30 Marzo 2014)

dormi...vivi sereno. credendo di aver rimesso tutto a posto. credendo che la vita è tornata quella di prima. dormi nel tuo letto godendo delle tue lenzuola, della Buonanotte ai figli. dormi felice perché la vita ti ha dato un'altra chance. e perché tua moglie non ti ha lasciato. dormi perché hai provato quello che volevi provare fuori dal matrimonio senzs che lo stesso sia finito.
dormi tranquillo e stai lontano dai miei sogni dice l'Amoroso, intanto che tu dormi io continuo a chiedermi perché urlo e non mi senti.....


----------

